# Are annoyed by moralizing?



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not saying this is type related, but I've noticed certain people love to moralize and preach their ideas to others, whereas others can't stand being preached to. Theres these two women in the class I'm taking who like to think of themselves as "revolutionaries" and preach about how fucked up consumer society is, how capitalism is bad, how colonialism was bad, how this and that person is a "collaborator" etc. The poltically correct discourse. One who does this I've types her as LII and the other as ESI. So no connection between their ypes whatsoever except they are both Ij temperament and I usually like Ij temperaments. Not sure what type I am, but whatever I am, it annoys me. 

Now is it just me? Or are you annoyed by this as well? Or rather, are you the type who moralizes and annoys everyone? Or do you not moralize but are rather indifferent to it? Do you think theres any correlation between this and type, or am I just surrounded by crazies? Notice I'm not asking whether there is a correlation between political preferences and type. I'm asking whether moralizing is somehow type-related.

EDIT: Title should read "Are you annoyed by moralizing?" not "Are annoyed by moralizing?"


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

It doesn't really bother me if some people want to troll the prevailing order of things. It can be entertaining to watch actually. Politically incorrect types, despite all of their bluster and mocking toward SJWs, tend to have a lot of sacred cows of their own. They often aren't the irreverent intellectuals a lot of them seem to think of themselves as being, but rather just supporters of current political structures and policies that promote inequalities.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah it annoys me. I thought it was related to E v L (Socionics, or F vs T MBTI). I'm only able to go on about stuff like that when I'm in a bad mood or angry at something/someone, making me think in a more "reactionary" way. At least that's been my experience. So I can't help but see it as a reactionary thing, acting on base emotions and survival instinct.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> It doesn't really bother me if some people want to troll the prevailing order of things. It can be entertaining to watch actually. Politically incorrect types, despite all of their bluster and mocking toward SJWs, tend to have a lot of sacred cows of their own. They often aren't the irreverent intellectuals a lot of them seem to think of themselves as being, but rather just supporters of current political structures and policies that promote inequalities.


Everyone has limits, people think political "correctness" is some new thing, but the reality is the majority or at-least ruling majority have always dictated the cultural taboos of their day, simply because what wasn't taboo years ago and now is doesn't mean political taboos didn't exist. 
Take what you can get out of life, if you have power and can enact change you think will be beneficial for you and others, then who am I to stop you? Just don't be one of those people that condemn others because they don't completely conform to your abstract political beliefs. People conform to whatever they need to survive, whether it's a dictatorship or a democracy.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Typhon said:


> I'm not saying this is type related, but I've noticed certain people love to moralize and preach their ideas to others, whereas others can't stand being preached to. Theres these two women in the class I'm taking who like to think of themselves as "revolutionaries" and preach about how fucked up consumer society is, how capitalism is bad, how colonialism was bad, how this and that person is a "collaborator" etc. The poltically correct discourse. One who does this I've types her as LII and the other as ESI. So no connection between their ypes whatsoever except they are both Ij temperament and I usually like Ij temperaments. Not sure what type I am, but whatever I am, it annoys me.
> 
> Now is it just me? Or are you annoyed by this as well? Or rather, are you the type who moralizes and annoys everyone? Or do you not moralize but are rather indifferent to it? Do you think theres any correlation between this and type, or am I just surrounded by crazies? Notice I'm not asking whether there is a correlation between political preferences and type. I'm asking whether moralizing is somehow type-related.
> 
> EDIT: Title should read "Are you annoyed by moralizing?" not "Are annoyed by moralizing?"


This is when you turn to them and say. Why don't you fucktard, posers actually try living the life you preach to others? Put up or shut up...


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Ye maybe this forum General Chat


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Extroverted judger I find is the preachers. And crazy people of course.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm actually quite attracted to strong self-expression. As long as someone isn't being needlessly intolerant or annoying, I think people should express themselves and their beliefs more, if anything. It's at least preferable to doing nothing and going along with society because it's the cultural norm.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Freelancepoliceman said:


> I'm actually quite attracted to strong self-expression. As long as someone isn't being needlessly intolerant or annoying, I think people should express themselves and their beliefs more, if anything. It's at least preferable to doing nothing and going along with society because it's the cultural norm.


This is interesting, since you are describing LSE some. I wonder if you would be of the same opinion of Fe-lead and Se-lead was the one who was expressing themselves most.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman (Dec 17, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> This is interesting, since you are describing LSE some. I wonder if you would be of the same opinion of Fe-lead and Se-lead was the one who was expressing themselves most.


If it's relevant, I have a crush on an imaginary LSE. Unfortunately, I never seem to do quite as well with them in real life as in my fantasies. シ

Fe is my least-liked function, in any case. It's possible, though. Were you referring to a specific user, or in general?

Edit: Whoops, had a brain fart. Not an LSE, a SLE. My bad.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Freelancepoliceman said:


> If it's relevant, I have a crush on an imaginary LSE. Unfortunately, I never seem to do quite as well with them in real life as in my fantasies. シ
> 
> Fe is my least-liked function, in any case. It's possible, though. Were you referring to a specific user, or in general?


Fe-lead are probably the one who express their beliefs the most of all types.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> Ye maybe this forum General Chat


Why general chat? I'm asking how it connects to socionics type, if at all. 

Now I'm pretty sure it doesn't by the way. It seems the people who do this are about as random in their type as any random group, but I was wondering if others had any insights.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Why general chat? I'm asking how it connects to socionics type, if at all.
> 
> Now I'm pretty sure it doesn't by the way. It seems the people who do this are about as random in their type as any random group, but I was wondering if others had any insights.


omfg...


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> omfg...


What?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Only when they don't seem to want anyone else to live their lives as they see fit. Like ok, speak out against child abuse and I'll get behind that. But I have an SEI friend who, for instance, obsesses over our mutual female friend who has short hair and constantly pressures her to grow her hair out because "it's not right". There is this Fe sense of "rightness" that can grate on me.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Moralizing in itself is certainly not type-related but how and why people moralize certainly could be. I think for you, specifically, there may be more interest to investigate why it has such a negative knee-jerk reaction in you (does it make you uncomfortable for example, and if so, why?).


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm annoyed by it when the person is too sure of what they are saying. What kind of authority are you ? I want to slap you.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

A whole lot of a hell! But I am also aware I need it... Sometimes...


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Typhon said:


> I'm not saying this is type related, but I've noticed certain people love to moralize and preach their ideas to others, whereas others can't stand being preached to. Theres these two women in the class I'm taking who like to think of themselves as "revolutionaries" and preach about how fucked up consumer society is, how capitalism is bad, how colonialism was bad, how this and that person is a "collaborator" etc. The poltically correct discourse. One who does this I've types her as LII and the other as ESI. So no connection between their ypes whatsoever except they are both Ij temperament and I usually like Ij temperaments. Not sure what type I am, but whatever I am, it annoys me.
> 
> Now is it just me? Or are you annoyed by this as well? Or rather, are you the type who moralizes and annoys everyone? Or do you not moralize but are rather indifferent to it? Do you think theres any correlation between this and type, or am I just surrounded by crazies? Notice I'm not asking whether there is a correlation between political preferences and type. I'm asking whether moralizing is somehow type-related.
> 
> EDIT: Title should read "Are you annoyed by moralizing?" not "Are annoyed by moralizing?"


Yeah it winds me up.

I generally envision them in my head as dancing penguins. 
Then I just ignore them.

I generally do not associate with that type of person.
There is no reason for them to communicate with me and I have no reason to communicate with them.
Unless it is work, but even then if it isnt work related then I really dont care.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Moralizing in itself is certainly not type-related but how and why people moralize certainly could be. I think for you, specifically, there may be more interest to investigate why it has such a negative knee-jerk reaction in you (does it make you uncomfortable for example, and if so, why?).


Excellent question. It does make me uncomfortable, because it gives me bad conscience. I feel like they could turn around and accuse me of something completely irrational, like being a fascist or whatever, if they don't like me, even if they have no reason to think that I might be other than they themselves are paranoid and see "nazis" everywhere. I guess it makes them feel self-righteous or whetever to preach like that, though I don't think ruining other people's conscience is the right thing to do. 

Let me tell you an anecdote. The other day in our science research class, an LIE student made a remark about how he wondered if we had the potential to create a human through artificial means. This SEE girl got really upset about it, associating this type of research to nazi experiments and stuff like that. She started guilt-tripping the LIE about "how he could even dare think about such a thing" and how it violated the laws of ethics which are on wikipedia etc. But she couldn't argue her point with logic at all. Its just that for her, science experiments done out of curiosity remind her of nazi experiments by some trick of the imagination. I felt like telling her alot of scientific discoveries where made haphazardly, by people experimenting with some intuition of going somehwere, but I didn't bother. I just wonder why she took it so tragically, and it bothers me because I feel like I can't openly discuss the things I want. I am not the LIE in question here, it was another guy, but I feel she and others could turn on me for some small slight. Most of my class is like that, including some teachers. 

I guess it scares me because I can't express my views which are often poltically incorrect without being associated with the worse horrors of humanity by hysterics who can't see the difference.


----------

